# Rather scary and worrying article!



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Was reading piston heads whilst having my breakfast.....

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default.asp?storyId=25953

Just plain scary!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ing , Dirty 's 

It is worrying but you'll never stop someone with the right tools for the "steal" as it were , I'd be crying if my car was taken like that as the tracker wouldn't even activate if it were started with the key (would it) , I also have cctv on my drive but clearly that counts for nothing .

On a positive note , that's why we have insurance 

One more time Dirty dirty dirty 's


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

R7KY D said:


> ing , Dirty 's
> 
> It is worrying but you'll never stop someone with the right tools for the "steal" as it were , I'd be crying if my car was taken like that as the tracker wouldn't even activate if it were started with the key (would it) , I also have cctv on my drive but clearly that counts for nothing .
> 
> ...


Agree it's what insurance is for but the sad thing is the 1m is limited so may be harder to replace  
Also atleast they don't have to enter your hous still doesn't make it right I know


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Terrible! I did notice that one of the muppets looked straight at the camera in that video. Did he get the car back?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can manually activate trackers.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

A friend on mine with a porka has a tracker but you must have a special key fob on you if you start or drive the car otherwise it activates the minute you go
over 5mph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ardandy said:


> You can manually activate trackers.


Yes , But several hours too late for my liking



nick_mcuk said:


> A friend on mine with a porka has a tracker but you must have a special key fob on you if you start or drive the car otherwise it activates the minute you go
> over 5mph


One of the other cars has this type , But that's the one that always stays in the garage , And the fob thing is kept far far away from the keys

I guess if they are going to take it then it's as good as gone , Wherever it ends up who knows , In fact even when found I don't think i'd want it back


----------



## Pricy (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a LR Defender once, stolen off the drive while we were on holiday in France. The police found it several weeks later when they had a helicopter over some woods looking for some stolen plant, they called and said that they'd found it but it wasn't a pretty sight, it had be broken ready to sell for parts. I didn't even want to go to look at it, just claimed on the insurance as it was written off anyway.

It's heartbreaking to know that people can steal even these highend vehicles easier than my land rover!! Unfortunately though there's such a high demand for parts for these vehicles as well as exporting them overseas that it makes it a viable 'business' for these criminals.

You just have to think that at least, with this method, they don't have to break into your house and threaten you and your family like a lot of posts I've been seeing recently over on the Audi forums!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Pricy said:


> You just have to think that at least, with this method, they don't have to break into your house and threaten you and your family like a lot of posts I've been seeing recently over on the Audi forums!


I remember reading a similar tale on a 350z forum. One of the first UK cars was stolen from the owner's house. Chap was woken due to hearing sounds downstairs. Went to take a look and saw a someone getting the car keys from his coat pocket. The thief just turned to face the owner, told him where to go, then calmly walked out of the house and drove away in the 350z.

I think if any of my cars were going to be stolen, I'd want them to be able to do it without them having to break into my house and threaten my family too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

This is how my 135i was stolen according to the police!!, it was my second BMW I have had stolen!!, it I won't be buying another!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Agreed a car as much as you love it can be replaced a loved one or family memeber cant!

Let em take the f'ing car I say!

Just shocked me how easy it is nowadays though!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

It seems the thieves have caught up with technology, it's shocking how easy it was and how many other makes of car risk being stolen in the same simple manor. It'll be interesting to see if and what the manufacturers and car security companies come up with to stop this happening. 

The best solution I read about so far was fitting dummy OBD port with a high voltage capacitor on the other end which would do a pretty thorough job of nobbling their equipment.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd rather that happen than them break into my house and take the keys or carjack them.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I'd have a tracker and tell the company that the car never moves between 1am and 5am. If it did they would have a chance of tracing it, but like you've said it's better if it went with the minimum of aggro.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seen this sometime last year..

remember seeing one gang that were caught in birmingham that they reckon'd had stole more than 50 BMW's this way.

BMW said that the best thing to do was to have all available key slots filled (thats an extra 7 keys at a cost of amost £180 a key)... tell me they are not cashing in on it!

the best thing to do is buy an OBD-II port online, unscrew the real one, tuck it behind the dash and put the dummy in its place.. then there equipment can't read the ecu to code a new key.

someone had mentioned negative charges ect on a dummy port that would wreck their equipment :lol: a great idea until the person trying to rob your car sues you for the damage to his equipment much like if he pulls his back lifting your new telly!!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i heard the lot in the midlands did 30 in a week! this has been going on for ages shove it in google...there is 54 plus pages of posts on PH!

BMW UK have finally admitted the problem but the problem is you can wipe the data if it is a software update!

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=72&t=1121571&mid=0&i=1080&nmt=New+BMW%27s+getting+stolen+using+blank+BMW+keys&mid=0

there is a video of guy programming a key with a machine under a minute.

one guy on there bought a 7 series disappeared then had a replacement within 2 weeks that had gone to.

in some places it is making them pretty un-insurable or with mad excess and quotes!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Where do you stand with insurance with this type of theft? Do you have to prove it was taken by this method rather than leaving it open or leaving your keys about. I just wondered as there is that bit in everyones policy about taking reasonable care to ensure your car is safe and protected.

Its bad enough there scum taking peoples cars without the worry of your insurance company disputing a claim.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Wraith2012 said:


> This is how my 135i was stolen according to the police!!, it was my second BMW I have had stolen!!, it I won't be buying another!


It does't just affect BMW's.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Where do you stand with insurance with this type of theft? Do you have to prove it was taken by this method rather than leaving it open or leaving your keys about. I just wondered as there is that bit in everyones policy about taking reasonable care to ensure your car is safe and protected.
> 
> Its bad enough there scum taking peoples cars without the worry of your insurance company disputing a claim.


originally many owners were told they cannot claim that any BMW after year X was protected and it was your fault, after the amount though then it became obvious that this was far bigger.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We've got four bmw's at work at the moment all stolen the same way. One is an bmw X5 which had a tracker fitted not that it made any difference as they removed it and left it laying in the customers drive way. As said let them take it yes it may well be your pride and joy, but you can replace a car can't replace a life.


----------



## liam20 (Oct 13, 2010)

this video shows you just how easy it is


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

These key programmers are easily available from china it's scary!! 

I could have one within 2 days if needed.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jesus wept that is scary.......I guess this is the same for Audi/Merc/Ford/VW/Skoda anything that uses these transponder type key?

I am glad my A6 has a normal type metal key!!


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

high end cars could do with retina eye recognition so the car would only start with a pattern it knows obviously it would be tricky to do but anything to stop some low life taking something that they do not own.


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks.
I don't have a car of much financial value but if I did I'd like the iea of having it in a walled Garden with Electric Posts up from the ground, that would deter them even trying to get in the car surely?
Tom.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a big Disklok and a shotgun now ;-)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

liam20 said:


> this video shows you just how easy it is
> BMW Key programming - YouTube


i have watched this more times than i care to remember and everytime i am still like holy flock.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

What's more scarey/worrying is the fact after looking into this an asking at work. Apparently the car can be unlocked by just using an iPhone/iPad. So after looking on the apps on my phone, I've found an app called my bmw remote, unbelievable, if your technically minded this app will take you into bmw data base, it also allows you to lock and unlock them through the cars wireless connectivity, so basically if you know what you doing your in the car. More worrying is why is this app free to download in the first place.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

one of the car mags did a major article about this a while a go. Most of the equipment used was bought of e bay legally as well


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Andyb0127 said:


> What's more scarey/worrying is the fact after looking into this an asking at work. Apparently the car can be unlocked by just using an iPhone/iPad. So after looking on the apps on my phone, I've found an app called my bmw remote, unbelievable, if your technically minded this app will take you into bmw data base, it also allows you to lock and unlock them through the cars wireless connectivity, so basically if you know what you doing your in the car. More worrying is why is this app free to download in the first place.


It's not quite as easy as that firstly the car has to be from oct 2010 onwards and they have to be with BMW assist to use all functions.

Models From 2008 it only let's you unlock the doors and locate it via google maps.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> It's not quite as easy as that firstly the car has to be from oct 2010 onwards and they have to be with BMW assist to use all functions.
> 
> Models From 2008 it only let's you unlock the doors and locate it via google maps.


So potentially this app can unlock bmw's From 2008. Which is all they need to do to gain entry to the car, to gain access to the obd port. :thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

It's funny (_not really but..._) I've got the tool to do this for VAG cars. I built and programmed a new key for my Ibiza with it. £30 from eBay. Don;t think the one I have works for the newer CAN cars though.

Me being quite naive to criminal type things I never really thought of the alternative, criminal, uses!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

This footage is now on MSN.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Saw this on here, then read about it in the Times yesterday and now I'm really upset. This happened about 0.5 mile from where I live, where I park my BMW 5 series every night :'( not encouraging reading.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh dear.Bit of a security issue.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It amazes me how many people read a scare mongering article and become experts in CAN. its not as easy as buying a 50 quid chinese computer program for 99% of cars. theres alot more to it than that.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you not watch the video???

It clearly cant be that difficult and there is no denying that that car was stolen far to easily!


----------



## Eightball (Nov 21, 2005)

Quick revive of this thread..

Article on BBC website today about the hi-tech theft of BMW's

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19562487


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

It only happens on cars where the OBD port is live even when the key is out of the ignition, I think most manufacturers have done something about it now. But that's no good if you own say a BMW from 2008-2011 with the keyless or slot in key system


----------

